# Help. Cat crying and licking behind



## Maya10 (May 5, 2006)

I can't find anything on this, please help!

Kota is male, about 9 years old. They told me 5 when I adpoted him last year, but the vet thinks that was way off so his age is an aproximation. (I'd love him if he were 100) For the past 4 months, he has been licking his genitalia often. In Feb, he came up to me, started crying and licked himself. The crying went on for 15 minutes while I pet him, then he calmed down. I had a cat with blockage in the past, and Kota had no tenderness when I pushed on his bladder so I did not take him to the emergency vet at 2 a.m.

The next day, I took him to my reg vet and she did all sorts of tests on his urine that came back fine. She said his penis did not look irritated either. Since then, he's been licking a lot, but tonight he came up to me crying again and walking a little bow-legged, too. I pet him, he calmed down and he's chasing his "sister" around now, so all is well.

What is causing this? Here's other facts about Kota:
He has had no change in his eating and drinking habbits.
He does not have a hard time urinating
He eats mostly dry food, sometimes a can of wet if he and his sister are good.  
He get a few treats each day
He has had no change in behavior
When he is licking himself, his penis is visible

Overall, he's the same sweet cat I adopted a year ago, but what is with this licking and crying?! I want to help him. I'm going to the vet next week for Kota's annual shots and I'd like to have some ideas to tell her.


----------



## threecats (Jan 8, 2004)

It could be an anal sac problem. Do check with the vet and get it drained.

Is he running and rubbing his bum on the ground? If he is, it is most certainly his anal sac giving him trouble.

It is most uncomfortable for the cat. Our Boy had it twice. Poor fella.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I take it he is neutered then if he was adopted? Does he ever stink near his bottom? Can you smell a foul odor? If so it is probably his anal glands. They can be infected or impacted. Let the vet in on this.


----------



## Maya10 (May 5, 2006)

He's nuetered. Sometimes I can smell a faint odor on him, near his behind. I always thought it was because he wasn't as into giving himself baths as much as my other cat. I can't smell this all the time, just every once in awhile and it's not strong at all.

ETA: I've never seen him drag his butt on the ground. I've got both hard-wood and carpet, so he's got his pick of flooring


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Don't wait and go get a second opinion from a different Vet.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Cat Daddy said:


> Don't wait and go get a second opinion from a different Vet.


I agree. Go see another vet. It could be impacted anal glands and that is very painful. Infection could set in also. I saw a dog at my vets with impacted anal glands and no kidding, they were as big or bigger than an apple and as red as an apple. These people let it go for 3 months. I was horrified when I saw this. They had no money to take him to the vet before. Cruelty I say! If I would of thought about it, I would of called the humane society and have them go there and check it out. Some cats don't butt scoot, mine doesn't and he goes weekly for anal gland expressions. If not, he will express in my bed at night. By accident, not on purpose. Get it checked out.


----------



## Maya10 (May 5, 2006)

Good advice - I was thinking of seeing another vet. I had the best vet in the world, then moved and I'm not into this new one. 

Is this something that can easily be missed in an examination? Also, since Kota is fine for long periods of time, does this situtation cause occasional "flare ups" that make him come to me to say something's wrong?


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

If the vet is not looking for anal problems, i believe it doesn't get checked. The only way to check it is by doing an anal exam. My cat doesn't come to me when his is expressing. But all cats are different. Have the vet check to rule this out.


----------



## Maya10 (May 5, 2006)

Thank you for your help, I really appreciate everyone who posted a reply or sent a PM. I woke up today to find little puddles of urine in my bedroom. We went to the vet and it turns out Kota's got a urinary tract infection. 

By the way, my visit was terrible. The receptionist kept calling people on her cell to tell them "how wasted she got last night." A tech took my cat in the back to extract some urine, and it turns out the vet did the full examination back there. I was so mad, I like to watch them do it so I can ask questions, make sure they're being nice, etc. I wouldn't let a doc examine my kid (if I had one) without me being present, why would I let the vet examine my cat alone? At least they could have asked first.

I spent about 4 minutes with the vet, I felt so rushed.  I didn't get to ask her all the questions I have and am more confused than when I went in there. Thank goodness for forums like this so I can research Kota's condition and figure out what to do next.

Sorry for the rant, but I'm still mad. I'm going in there Monday to get Kota's records (they pushed me out the door so quickly I forgot to ask) so I can go to a vet recommended by a good friend.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

You got some medicine to treat him with I hope?

Week-ends probally can be hecktic at a Vets office and your right this forum will better prepare you with information, I was a little upset with my regular Vet at one point but it ended up that he would be getting the medicine cheapest for the cat so now I do go see a different Vet if anything other than a shot.

Hows Kota doing now?


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Maya10 said:


> Thank you for your help, I really appreciate everyone who posted a reply or sent a PM. I woke up today to find little puddles of urine in my bedroom. We went to the vet and it turns out Kota's got a urinary tract infection.
> 
> By the way, my visit was terrible. The receptionist kept calling people on her cell to tell them "how wasted she got last night." A tech took my cat in the back to extract some urine, and it turns out the vet did the full examination back there. I was so mad, I like to watch them do it so I can ask questions, make sure they're being nice, etc. I wouldn't let a doc examine my kid (if I had one) without me being present, why would I let the vet examine my cat alone? At least they could have asked first.
> 
> ...


Was it the same vet you took him to the first time? If so, how could they of missed it the first time? If not, how could they of missed it? Poor baby must of been miserable!!  Glad you found out waht was wrong. Keep us up to date on how he is doing. Good luck!


----------

